# computer or internet question



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I go to several woodworking sites. I've notice most of them have the exclamation mark up in the beginning of the address bar. If you click on that it says "connection is not secure" Why is that? Does it cost a lot to have a secure connection on a site like this? Are there any draw backs to having an unsecured connection?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Just means it's using normal a normal HTTP connection, instead of a SSL encrypted HTTPS one. And yes, it does cost money to have a trusted third party sign your SSL certificate to be recognized by your browser. For a normal web site, there is no drawback to being unencrypted. If your online banking web pages aren't encrypted though, change banks 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Just means it s using normal a normal HTTP connection, instead of a SSL encrypted HTTPS one. And yes, it does cost money to have a trusted third party sign your SSL certificate to be recognized by your browser. For a normal web site, there is no drawback to being unencrypted. If your online banking web pages aren t encrypted though, change banks
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


Thanks, been wondering about that for a long time.


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

Like MrUnix says, as long as you're not typing any confidential information into the page, there is nothing to worry about.

Lots of old sites will continue to use "http" instead of encrypted https for various reasons - its perfectly OK.

However, arguably any site which has a login page with a password should probably make that particular page secure as people tend to use the same password for multiple purposes.

Credit card info should definitely only be entered on secure pages.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Just so you know: I just had to sign in to reply because I recently cleared my cache. There was no exclamation mark up in the beginning of the address bar on the login page.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My login page has the exclamation mark and a black lock symbol with red slash through it indicating its not a secure page.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Like MrUnix says, as long as you re not typing any confidential information into the page, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> - unclearthur


Of course there is something to worry about. For example you should not use the same password as on the the other more confidential websites. 
Also many people cherish their multi-year presence on a forum, gives them feeling that the life is not spent in vain. Finding out that their login information was hacked could be devastating.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you'll be fine AlaskaGuy! My Avast Anti Virus is Very Good with this kind of thing. I ran a check on the Site in General and Your Home Page. This is the result in Both cases.

No BOOGEYMEN! .. LOL ..










Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Like MrUnix says, as long as you re not typing any confidential information into the page, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Lots of old sites will continue to use "http" instead of encrypted https for various reasons - its perfectly OK.
> 
> ...


On The Money Uncle Arthur! "s" after "http" is Important for Security.

Regards: Rick


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

> Like MrUnix says, as long as you re not typing any confidential information into the page, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> - unclearthur
> 
> ...


Well a password is "confidential information" so as I said any login page should be encrypted (https). Ditto for any "account management" page where you can reset your password, etc.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Like MrUnix says, as long as you re not typing any confidential information into the page, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> - unclearthur
> 
> ...


Agree 100%!


----------

